# Vizsla temperament?



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi. I signed up to get some advice from people who do not know me in person and who won't be afraid to give me some harsh truths. I have been researching about vizslas for about a month now. I have met a puppy, a female 2-yr-old and a male 8-yr-old. The older dogs are from the same breeder. I found that all of them, although active, are very mild mannered. I know my lifestyle could give this dog a good level of activity (exercise, mental stimulation), but won't accomodate a hyperactive dog (I am differentiating active from hyperactive). I know this is a breed that needs a lot of exercise, but how many of you think this and adequate training is enough to have a gentle, mellow dog inside the house? My dog experience is having raised two standard dachshunds. One was feisty , and the other (my last one) was the mellowest pup in his litter and remained that way the rest of his life (I know they don't need nearly as much exercise as a Vizla, but he led an active life and had plenty of stimulating activities). Also, how many of you can give your vizslas free roam of the house should they have to stay alone for a couple of hours as adults? Do all have strong chewing needs? Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most people that don't love the breed consider them hyper, and needy. I've even heard it from owners of other sporting breeds. Yes, the breed is needier than a good many others, but its also a trait Vizlsa owners love. We want a dog that craves our attention, but also can relax on its own with some training.
Pups can, and do use your house like a racetrack, and slowly do it less as they mature. But that has to do with age, and a combination of physical and mental exercise/training. Mine will still do it outside, but its only seldom in the house. They know the outside command, and I just open the back door, and they take their full on game of chase to the backyard. These dogs are 5, 6, and almost 7 years old. 
Can they be left out of the crate?
Overall Yes, but some take two or three years before that happens. Others say they can do it at a year, but that has not been my experience overall with the breed. There are a few that just can't be left out do to separation problems, either brought on by environment, or some have more of a tendency to stress out when left alone. 
Chewing needs also vary.
I've had slight chewers, to one that could chew up a Sherman tank if you turned your back on her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want to make sure, you don't windup with one that you consider hyper look into some of the breed rescues for a older dog. Not all rescues are the same, not even the breed specif ones. Ones that put the dogs in qualified foster homes, and keep them to be evaluated first are what you are looking for. A dog may not show its true temperament, until it has become comfortable in it new surroundings. This does not happen overnight, and a full evaluation can take a months. But some rescues do it, because they want the dog to be matched in the correct home.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

TR makes some good points that come from a lot of experience. I would add that it's difficult to talk in generalities sometimes, as all of our dogs are slightly different in terms of needs and behaviors (which you experienced with your doxies). 

So while I think you can get a sense of the breed on a general level by surveying us, you might be better served by talking different breeders, explaining what kind of temperament you're looking for, and listening to what their dogs are like to see if it matches what you're looking for. Even so, there are so many idiosyncrasies in training, exercise, routine, genetics, etc. that can affect what your particular dog will be like. Mine, for instance, is pleased to sleep on my lap (or as close as she can get), chew an antler, or work on a kong when we're just chilling at home. If our routine changes though (like I'm working at home), she gets bored and wants to constantly go inside and outside, find herself some trouble, or whines at me pitifully until I play with her.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I would tend to agree with all that has been said so far. Dharma is on the mellow end of the vizsla spectrum as far as exercise goes and can sometimes go crazy in the house. She is as Velcro as they come- can't go to the bathroom alone and can't hug my husband without her wanting to be a part of it. 
Would probably never get another breed again- except for maybe a weimareiner.


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies! I will continue to meet and maybe babysit grown vizslas from local breeders - unfortunately there are no rescue centers for the breed where I live. One of the things that attracted me to vizslas was the neediness - my second dachshund was like that too. I'm the kind of person who will say no to going out with friends so I can care for my dog. I think having dogs is like having children. My major concern really is possible hyperactivity.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Based on your insight into a key difference, I think you've got a much better chance of making Vizsla companionship work well. You correctly differentiate "Hyperactive" (which is an emotional state) with "Active" (Which is a behavioral state). A terrier is "Hyper", a Vizsla is active. Vizslas do well..best, actually...with families/individuals who are physically active yet emotionally calm...and want to share their lives with their dogs, to have them as full fledged members of the family, not second class citizens. 

Problems arise when folks are drawn to their appearance yet do not take into consideration their needs which are baked into their DNA: A need for exercise as well as their (emotional) sensitivity and awareness. You simply can't put a Vizlsa into a family that is basically sedate and considers "Exercise" a walk around the block a few times a day, and/or put them in a family that is basically chaotic. At that point, they become maniacal and destructive, not so much b/c of their "temperament", but b/c of their environment. Most out of control or "hyper" Vizslas are the result of a fundamental misunderstanding or disregard for their basic needs, not an attribute of the breed.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I think there's a big difference between "mellow" in regards to other dog breeds and "mellow" for a Vizsla. They can be very gentle, but mellow seems relative to me. You'll notice a lot of people say "my dog is mellow for a Vizsla" - this is not the same as "my dog is mellow" (say, compared to a lab).

I would definitely check out multiple breeders like emilycn suggested. For instance, a lot of the field bred V's I've met are much bigger runners/need more exercise than the show bred V's I know. But that's never a hard and fast rule (for example, our field bred weim is very chill).

A rescue also seems like a good idea to me - are you in the US? There are many V rescues that we might be able to point you towards if you were interested.

[And take my advice with a grain of salt - as I have a hyperactive Vizsla! Who, although he is mellowing a lot with age, will always be an energizer bunny.]


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its all relative to what you have seen in a breed.
I've seen some laid back labs, and some highly driven labs that are couch potatoes at home. But there are some labs that required a cattle prod (by FT pros) to sit in one place. I'm not a cattle prod person, so those bloodlines wouldn't be for me.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so glad to learn that you are NOT a cattle prod person.

RT


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I am so glad to learn that you are NOT a cattle prod person.
> 
> RT


I'm to softhearted to ever do that to any dog. 
But please don't ever ask one of by brothers, if I ever tapped one of them with a cattle prod as a kid. If you grow up around cattle, FFA/4H, its bound to happen. And Yes I was paid back, so I do know how one feels.


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not in the US - I'm in southeastern Brazil. I know two breeders here, but only met dogs from one. So far they seem like great dogs! I'm also rereading Ian Dunbar, since it has been a while since I raised a puppy. Any other reccomended reading? Also thought of babysitting Vizslas!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

My all time favorite training book is "Mother knows best" by Carol Lea Benjamin.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our two Vizsla's are definitely not hyper. But they are active and their needs are high. The better in shape they are, the more exercise they seem to need/crave!! We are outside a lot gardening/working around our large acreage property -- so they are outside at least 2+ hours every day that the weather is nice (and even some when it's not!).

We also have a dachshund - he turns 16 next month! Needless to say his current activity is extremely low but he used to run & play a lot. Even then, there is no comparison between the breeds. Dachshunds are pretty low energy and difficult to train. Vizsla's are high energy and easy to train. If it helps you, the only dog breed I'd ever consider getting again in my lifetime is a Vizsla. They just cannot be "replaced" by any other breed. Such loving, intelligent, beautiful animals. 

Both of our Vizsla's stay inside alone when we leave. We've never had an issue - even when they were really young.


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you all so much for all the advice! I'm ordering that book, Gingerling! I'll keep doing more local research and hope I can count on you guys for more help!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vizsla said:


> We also have a dachshund - he turns 16 next month!


Glad to hear McGruff is still up and at it! 

Despite the differences it seems like a lot of folks are attracted to both vizslas and dachshunds. Scout's breeder also has the occasional wirehaired dachshund litter and man are they cute!


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

I think every dog is different, even in the same litter or same line they can be so different! Mine is the most mellow Vizsla I've ever met, although we are very active people so she gets outside a ton (we live in an apartment). She's only ever had one zoomie inside the house as a puppy which lasted about 1 minute and that's it. Although she's got more then enough energy to keep up with me on long hikes, snowshoes, bike rides, and activities, she usually is just lying on a bed in the house. We started leaving her out of her crate for longer periods of time starting at 6 months old while we were gone with no issues. I was really dreading hyperactivity in Vizslas before I got one, but I can now say that if you work with a breeder to choose the right dog, you can end with one that would rather sleep in until noon than go to the park


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

sillybluecreature said:


> I was really dreading hyperactivity in Vizslas before I got one, but I can now say that if you work with a breeder to choose the right dog, you can end with one that would rather sleep in until noon than go to the park


Oh, where did I go wrong?!  (Another vote for letting your breeder choose your pup and not the other way around!)


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

For me, the attraction to both breeds boils down somewhat to that hound look and to some of the gentle clingy behavior that was characteristic of my doxie (and maybe it was more characteristic of him rather than the breed) and that I've seen in Vs. I do well with soft, gentle dogs who can also be very rustic.


----------

